# The drivers are unique...the sound amazing



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm no home audio pro but I do enjoy it and also recognize great things when I hear and see them. What I saw and heard here I felt was beautiful. Yes it is a video but woooow. I'd thought I'd share and get your thoughts as well
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1tWyOGaylY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

how you know that sound is amazing? by listening to youtube video? I hear a pair of those on rocky mountain audio festhttp://audiofest.net/2012/index.php, sounds good but I think elecrostats sounds better.


----------

